# Husband left me don't know what to do



## soulsista (Oct 13, 2009)

My husband of 4 year left me 2 weeks ago. He said that he is miserable around me and he need to think about his priotorities. He is a senior in college graduating soon. I have supported him and did anything for him throughout our 6 year relationship. He have started to change 9 months ago. He stopped calling me, never wanted to have a conversation with me. He said he didn't love me or care about me. I was getting names like stupid and that I was a waste of his time. We had arguments about him being selfish and my feelings should be a concern to him. I work 40 hours a week and always came home cooked cleaned helped him with anything. I never disrespected him always tried to improve myself for him. He has left me with all the bills and took our electronics. He hasn't called or checked on me since. He told me when he feels comfortable he will tell me where is living. I have been calling him almost everyday. I don't know how to get him out of my heart or mind. I love him and hopes that he will see what a great wife I am but I truly think he won't. What can I do?


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm sorry for the hurt you are going through. You'll need to back off now and give him space. Quit calling him. If he is going to come back, then he needs to miss you - and that won't happen if you stay at him.

Hang in there.


----------



## justgluit (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about what you're facing right now. First, I would like to commend you on how such a good wife you've been to your husband. Don't feel as though you've done it in vain. What you've invested in your marriage may "pay-off" somewhere down the line.
At this point focus your time and energy towards other areas of your life with the goal of maintaining dignity as well as respect for yourself. (Turn what is meant for your bad into an opportunity for your good!)


----------



## angryandfrustrated (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree you have to let him miss you.

Do you think that he is cheating?


----------



## soulsista (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm unsure about that. There is a college girl in her 20's that keeps calling him asking him for notes. Leaving messages saying if you care about me you would do this for me or if you really love me you would do this HA HA. I asked him about it and he said you can't trust me. He went into detail about the girl stating she is in his class and she is failing so he just make copies of his notes and give it to her. He told me to live my life and not worry about him. He said he is going away for Christmas he needs a break but will call me. I asked him if he meet someone else. He said no. He is currently staying with a friend. Everytime I bring up our relationship he doesn't want to talk about it. He told me he is an ******* and I told him he wasn't that I loved him and was there for him. I called his cousin asking about him. He said he was crying talking about how 6 years in this relationship and he isn't the type of man to leave. That he need his head straight on his life and then he hung up on him. I am looking for my own place now. Moving my stuff out of our home. How can I live my life when he was a part of it? I just want my husband back.


----------

